# 12/13 month jabs



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

I know that not everyone here will have had to do this with their lo but wondered if those of you who have could advise me as I'm rather anxious about it!

Blossom is due to get her jabs next week but I'm terrified at the thought of 3 at the same time. I'm just after some reassurance and not wanting to start a debate as I know this could be a touchy subject. From my research (trying to look past the scare mungering) I feel a little easier that the side effects aren't long lasting and I know that she needs these to protect her from nasty illnesses.  

I just don't feel comfortable with filling my little baby with so much; especially as the 2 occasions that she's been ill it's taken such a long time for her to recover, can any one reassure me as I think I may go a bit crazy! 

Many thanks for reading xx


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, our youngest had her jabs all at once with no problems at all and she is very tiny with quite a weak immune system - she gets every cough and cold going!  She's two now and had no side effects at all. The worst part was having to hold her while they gave her the jabs and the little face she pulled.  She was fine after a big cuddle xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi m2b,

I can only advise from our own experience and I know there are varied opinions and thoughts on this topic, but our two lo's had no reaction at all from them and were totally fine 

With regards to the actual injections themselves, our little man was with us for his and I have to say the nurse did it very cleverly, making sure the one they did last was the one they feel the most so that he wasn't distressed by having it happen again after that one.
They also get you to hold your lo on your lap with your arms around them so they feel protected (but also wont suddenly move). 
It's obviously not something anyone looks forward to, but I have to say it was better than I'd feared. He got a little upset for a few seconds after the last jab and then was totally fine  (now aged 5 btw).
I think it's worse for us than it is for them 

Our little lady had hers just prior to joining us and she too had no reaction at all. 

It'll be over before you know it 

We have our little lady's pre-school booster next (not for a while yet though) and I know I'll be just as nervous before hand, even though we've done it before.
I think no matter how much you know it'll be fine, it's still hard and just our natural protective instincts in wanting to protect our lo's from pain and upset 

Ang x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Mummy, dh and I were definitely far worse than wee man ever was. As anj says, you are given expert advise how to hold them, there was a nurse on either side and they went bang,bang bang. It was over before any of us knew what was happening. A little cry which quickly disappeared with the sight of a giant chocolate button and that was it. He had a little temp after and was little grumpy for a few days but nothing worse than that. Nothing that a dose of calpol couldn't fix.

The thought of it was most certainly far worse than the actual deed xxxx


----------

